# Unbekannter Fisch



## Julian49 (10. Sep. 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
in meinem Teich schwimmt ein mir unbekannter Fisch. Er muss wohl bei den im Frühjahr gekauften __ Moderlieschen, Bitterlingen und Stichlingen gewesen sein.
Ich versuche mal ein Bild einzustellen. Mir geht es um den schlanken Fisch mit den roten Flossen (hinter den Shubunkins).
Vielleicht kennt ihn ja jemand.
Einen schönen Abend 
Julian49


----------



## Nickelaus64 (10. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Unbekannter Fisch*

Hallo Julian,

Dein Foto in der Draufsicht läasst etwas Spielraum für Vermutungen, insbesondere ob des Volumens. Auf den ersten Blick tippe ich auf eine __ Rotfeder, passt zur Farbe der Flossen und des Körpers. Aber es werden sich sicher noch Leute mit mehr Erfahrungen zu WOrte melden, daher bin ich sicher, Dir wir bald und final geholfen  

Liebe Grüße,
Ralf


----------



## zAiMoN (10. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Unbekannter Fisch*

Sieht schwer nach einer __ Rotfeder aus , hast wohl nie geangelt oder?

Gruß Simon

guter Köderfisch fürn __ Hecht


----------



## Reginsche (10. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Unbekannter Fisch*

Oh, von denen hatte ich bis vor kurzem noch ne ganze Menge im Teich.

Nun aber bin ich Rotfederfrei


----------



## Koi-Uwe (10. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Unbekannter Fisch*

Jepp  __ Rotfeder


----------



## Julian49 (11. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Unbekannter Fisch*

Nun aber bin ich Rotfederfrei:

Danke für eure schnellen Antworten.:https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/images/smilies/toll.gif
Zwischen den Zeilen lese ich, dass Rotfedern im Teich unbeliebt sind oder täusche ich mich?
Gibt es dafür eine Erklärung, würde mich über Aufklärung freuen.https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/images/smilies/big/Kopf_kratzen13.gif
Gruß
Julian49


----------



## Reginsche (11. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Unbekannter Fisch*

Naja, sie haben sich bei mir explosionsartig vermehrt.

Dadurch hatte ich einen riesigen Überbesatz an Fischen im Teich und im Frühjahr ein schlimmes Fischsterben.
Deswegen bin ich jetzt eigentlich froh, dass sie weg sind.


----------



## CoolNiro (12. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Unbekannter Fisch*

Ich find Rotfedern schön


----------



## March (12. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Unbekannter Fisch*

100%ig __ Rotfeder !


----------



## Suse (12. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Unbekannter Fisch*

Moin,
Rotfedern sind wie die Karnickel.
Aber solange es nur eine ist, ist die Gefahr der Vermehrung eher gering... 

Ich bin jedenfalls auch froh, das wir unsere 35 Stück (Nachwuchs, "nur") rausgekriegt haben.
Die kommen mir da nie wieder ein.


----------



## andreas w. (13. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Unbekannter Fisch*

uups, vermehren sich die rotfedern wirklich so rasant? habe vier stück im teich, ab wann (alter) vermehren die sich? dann müssen die herrschaften nächstes jahr raus.

wer lesen kann, ist einwandfrei im vorteil, gruss andreas.


----------



## naturteichtante (13. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Unbekannter Fisch*

rotfedern vermehren sich rasant? :? 

können meine orfen das in den griff bekommen? habe zwar genug platz, aber auch genug platz kann ja irgendwann mal zuwenig werden nach ein paar jahren. 

sonst ist der __ fischreiher im frühjahr auch immer gerne da und der winter muß ja auch überlebt werden. mein verschwunden geglaubter koi ( 5 cm) ist auch noch da. den habe ich kürzlich gesichtet. mittlerweile ist der dreimal so groß geworden :shock 

na da bin ich ja mal gespannt was sich da kommendes jahr an nachwuchs blicken läßt von meiner bunten mischung  

lg
tante


----------

